# Sheyenne Valley Lodge - Charges



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I apologize as this thread got deleted during the massive spamfest of the other evening.

You can find the previous thread as it's cached in google:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sh ... tnG=Search

Or just search "Sheyenne Valley Lodge Outfitters" in Google.

You MUST CLICK ON "CACHED" to see it.

I'm curious to hear what's happening on this issue.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Chris
No facts, but what I have heard is that they got nailed BIG TIME undercover sting. The ball is in the Feds court, which makes thing real slow. I do not suppose Mr. Orlon Mertz will be a lobbyist for the ND Proffessional Guides and Outfitters Association. His son Ted was the NDPGOA Waterfowl board head.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

1600-2000 dollars for three days of hunting? :roll: I think I will pass thank you. Charging all that money and still can't, or won't follow the law. :******:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> 1600-2000 dollars for three days of hunting?


Three days of shooting!!!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Exactly. :roll: My mistake.


----------



## chatterfeedcall (Jun 5, 2006)

THEY SHOULD BAN ALL GUIDES.


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

My attempt to retreived the cached text of the this thread would not work.

Can any body give a summary of situation?

Thanks.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

"The Joel Barber"?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

joel barber said:


> My attempt to retreived the cached text of the this thread would not work.
> 
> Can any body give a summary of situation?
> 
> Thanks.


Currently it's result 31 out of 736. You may not have went to the right cached link.


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

The page has been "changed", so we cannot retrieve the original text. The posting on this thread is what changed the page.

That is why no one else can retrieve your original post.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The original is still available if you follow Chris' link. Its just a few pages into the search results that come up when you follow the link.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

NDGF Commercial Enforcement Division strikes again! Man, you would think the outlaw G/O's would start catching on that it isn't worth it and fly straight. The CED has really taken a big bite out of these guys...

Congrats on another job well done, Bruce!....


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I know one of the guides busted at SVL. Cost him $7,000 in fines and court costs and his license for 1 year. I hope he learned something other than "don't get caught". I will definitely remind him of how much fun I am having hunting this fall if I see him this year.


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

What happened here, not getting the story on google.....


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Just to update on SVL...yes, they did get busted by the Feds, but charges, as of mid-October 2006, have not been filed. There were not 4000 ducks in the freezer that was stated by another post. They have sold a chunk of their operation. No, they are not operating an O/G at this time. Source: I spoke with the owners.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Wisconson Mom Its wonderful to see women involved in the hunting world. From your posts it seems that that your a good person and have the best interests in mind for hunting and wildlife. One thing concerns me . To get that type of information from the owners of SLV you must have a fairly close relationship with them or at least still associate with them.This operation touted itself as one of the premier G/O's in North Dakota. In reality they were violating pieces of garbadge,operating a big business in a disgusting manner. You state that that they sold a piece of the operation. I can only assume that it was the new owners that were guiding you. I will also assume that the new owners were in some way associated with SLV in the past. I wonder if their ethics are any better than the previous owners. I suppose that they are attempting to run a legal operation so they dont have the same problems as SLV. The fear of losing their investment should help keep them legitamite.This post is not ment to cast doubt on your character. If you had hunted with these people in the past I believe that you had no idea that it was an operation of low moral character. I hope your future hunts in North Dakota are as a freelance hunter. When you support the guiding industry you are often associating with people of questionable character. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

You are very correct in your response. We try to be responsible hunters. Meaning? No, we had no idea that what was going on at SVL...we heard the bust happened a week after we left. Apparently some previous hunters got "nailed", but we were never contacted by the Feds or whoever. Hopefully, this means that his knowledge of ND laws was correct as far as limits and the like. I remember he filled out some paperwork.
I'm not sure if the new owners had previous experience with SVL, but I'm sure they've gotten a few earfuls. From what I saw, their post-hunting paperwork seemed more thourough...but remember, we don't know what paperwork is required by O/Gs.
As far as freelancing go, we'd love to go that route, but have little idea how to go about it. We're open to suggestions!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hunt west of there and don't even go that direction in fears of running into the SVL clowns.



> As far as freelancing go, we'd love to go that route, but have little idea how to go about it. We're open to suggestions!


A bag of floaters and scouting to find where the birds are at is a good start. I can understand your situation but I hope someday you find out how to do it so you don't support the types of outfitters like SVL. They are bad for ND, a black eye for outfitters in general, and bad for the sport of hunting.

My .02


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

SVL Ex-guide Quotes

What did you get in trouble for?

"We were doing double hunts"

Whats that?

"Limit in the morning and evening."

Why would you do that?

"S*** I was getting a $500 tip every three days, I'll do whatever the client wants, I'm not the one doing the shooting. I was getting paid to do what I love I didnt give a s***."

Money and hunting dont mix. A 6 week hunting season 1000 a week is $6,000, thats not even large cash, dont get me wrong its not bad money but it didnt come close to what he had in his trailer.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> I can only assume that it was the new owners that were guiding you. I will also assume that the new owners were in some way associated with SLV in the past. I wonder if their ethics are any better than the previous owners.


You got to love people that have no idea what they are talking about. There is absolutely no association other than the fact that these people saw an advertisement and decided to make the purchase. Not even any of the guides are the same.

Still everything that the SVL is getting in trouble for is the guides fault. The guides were keeping birds in the freezers, that is why the owners were "charged" (which they haven't been) with more than their share of birds. Also the guides were clipping off the wings at the elbow when they need to keep a fully feathered wing.

It will be interesting to see if charges will ever be filed when the whole case could be thrown out on technicalities.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

If you are an outfitter are you responsible for the people you hire to work for you?
Owners 
Orlin Mertz Citation # 0021135 failure to mark birds prior to release
Ted Mertz Citation #0023025 failure to keep current records on transactions
Citation # 9209847 use motor vehicle off established trail
Guides
Brian Feickert- #0228486 no PDF,littering public waterway
#0431168 Hunting on posted land
#0431916 exceed limit of ducks-capacity as hunting guide exceed limit
#0431917 exceed species and sex restriction of ducks
#0431918 hunt waterfowl before legal hunting hours

Carl C. Cree #0431166 hunting on posted land

Evan Sieling #0431167 hunting on posted land

Jason Grahn #9514037 2 counts taking Wild Turkey closed season
#0327042 no PDF

Jaden Huntley #0330967 failure to attend camper, type 23-other fish,frog,turtle,clam violations

Dammen Quinton # 0123449 steel shot violation

These are all prior to what is going on now.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't say I agree with that either, I know that they always hired a bunch of misfits, some turned out good some turned out bad. Orlan always ran a tight ship, but when Ted took over he started hiring some real crap for people.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

goosebuster I guess my assumption about SLV and the new owners knowing each other was wrong . Set me straight Who are the new owners?Where are they from? They must have had an outfitters license to run the operation this year.Thats not something that comes with the purchase of the guiding business so they must of been guiding for several years. Its good to here that they dont even have the same guides.Thats a good start. I am wondering if it is out of state interests that are purchasing guiding operations.Would that be the situation here ? OH


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry about over reacting, this is my family that everyone is talking about. Don't worry I'm with all of you in thinking what they did is completely wrong, and I totally don't agree with outfitting in general at all. I hop on every G/O bashing topic possible. The people that are buying the South Lodge are regretably from out of state, I want to say North Carolina. The North Lodge is going to be in the family still, just to let everyone know it is not going to be a hunting lodge anymore (collective round of applause from nodakoutdoorsians). Just a bed and breakfast. I am really happy about this because that is the original Mertz homestead, the place where my dad grew up, and where I've spent a lot of my spring, summers, and falls. I didn't want to see it sold. I already know though that even if charges aren't filed that Ted won't be outfitting anymore.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

The new owners of the South Lodge are from Missouri (Kansas City) and own a siding/windows business there. One of the new guides was from Texas.
I'm thrilled that the North Lodge is able to stay in the family. It's a gorgeous old farm house with an original interior.
As far as the SLV guides go, they may have been a few "misfits", but they did their job (legal or not, I don't know all the regulations for ND) for us from out-of-state.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think you might want to restate that last comment.....it's OK to break the law as long as they did their job for out-of-staters???? :eyeroll:


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank you for the chance to clarify...As out-of-state hunters, we ASSUME that the O/G and/or guides know their state's regulations. We are familiar with the basics (Fed. laws, limits, posted land, etc.) and the hunting/fishing laws in WI. We do not know the paperwork, what the guides do in their off time or with other hunting groups.
I NEVER meant to infer that we approve of illegal hunting practices at any time or place for anybody.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I didn't think that's what you meant.....looking at the citations.....looks like the one guy....Bryan Fiekert must be a real outlaw.


----------



## Wisconsin_mom (Oct 28, 2006)

Or just a dumbchit.


----------

